# I Upgraded Series 1 With Large Drive, Didn't Need LBA48 Kernel!



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

For the first time I tried upgrading a series 1 with a drive larger than 137g. Installing a new Western Digital 250g drive I followed Hindsdales instructions. I reinstalled the 250g drive into the TiVo and booted up just fine. The system info reports 311 hours capacity! I never ran "copykern" as I understood would be needed for a drive this big on a series 1. Can anyone explain what this LBA48 stuff was all about.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What brand/model Tivo did you upgrade? Are you sure it was a Series 1?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

When you get that thing a little more than half full, you will have problems.

Version 3.x requires a hacked kernel to support drives larger than 120GB. See the PTVUpgrade.com link in the upper right corner of this page for the LBA48 CD.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Model is a Phillips HDR312.

I have the PTVupgrade disk and used it to do this most recent upgrade. I was prepared to do the "copykern" step expecting to see the upgrade stop at 137g. but was led to believe all was ok when the system info said it was already at 311 hrs. But you say it won't work correctly, can I pull the drive out of the TiVo and copykern it now?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

This is what
The TivoApp sees the drive at 311 hours, because that is what mfstools set it up for (IOW, it reads the partition map/allocation table). 

The trouble is when the TiVo will actually try to use the space.
Being is that it uses the kernel to access the drive, when it actually trys to use the >137GB space, it will bounce back to the <137GB space (the kernel will ignore the top 24 bits or whatever).


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Stan, classicsat,

Ok guys, thanks, where do I go from here?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Buy the CD from ptvupgrades.com and run the copykern command after installing your image.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You don't need to buy a CD. The free one will work just fine


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

blindlemon,

thanks, I thought the copy I had would work, just hadn't got that far.


----------

